# What is the most expensive Crested Gecko?



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Title says it all


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Pied. I believe Pangea paid $30,000 for it.


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Tombo46 said:


> Pied. I believe Pangea paid $30,000 for it.


WOW really? Thats crazy!!! Thanks for the answer


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

The Reptile Guy said:


> WOW really? Thats crazy!!! Thanks for the answer


 do a google image search for "pied crested gecko" and you'll be able to see it. It's very special but definitely a love/hate thing. Personally I love it but I love my Calico Tokays too : /


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Not a fan i much prefer my little Harlequin :lol2:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree with tombo, I'd love the peed created in my collection.also his calico tokay is awesome,my fav tokay.:2thumb:


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry but id have to say my charlie she is only a standard crestie, daft as a brush with a dodgy eye but she is priceless to me and my family. She opened us up to a world of reptiles which lets face it just keeps giving as this forum stands testiment too.:no1:


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Onto the pied, does anyone know if that was bred from and proved as a genuine morph?


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Tombo46 said:


> Pied. I believe Pangea paid $30,000 for it.


Wouldnt be suprised if he's kept in a rub too


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah pangeas patient zero is the most "expensive" crestie known. 










i think it looks awesome !!!! and i really really want one


----------



## Mr Rofls (Mar 10, 2013)

my favourite are moonglows and missks black/grey ones! they're just stunning! i don't think he sells them tho? but either way they're pure beautiful! 

Here's a link to his blog with pictures of the ones i'm on about.
Crested Geckos Blog


----------



## Kerrabutt (Jan 20, 2013)

Ewww, it's like it's skin is falling off :gasp:


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry but id have to say my charlie she is only a standard crestie, daft as a brush with a dodgy eye but she is priceless to me and my family. She opened us up to a world of reptiles which lets face it just keeps giving as this forum stands testiment too.:no1:


----------

